# Mac Studio Max or Ultra ? Any experience from Macbook Pro M1 Max users ?



## erc13a (Mar 10, 2022)

We are of course waiting for the first tests of the Mac Studio, but do you think that the ultra is necessary for most of us? Perhaps those of you who own a MacBook Pro M1 Max could share your experience with their use and any limitations you may have encountered?

Thanks !

Eric


----------



## samphony (Mar 10, 2022)

This is hard to say. If you want to use sample based instruments and stay in real-time land it really depends on workflow. I’m using the m1max 16“ daily on the go and in the studio. I love it. 

Its a very capable machine. I’ll go for the ultra with 128gb ram.


----------



## tsk (Mar 10, 2022)

Based on my experience with the Macbook Pro 14" M1 Pro, I would spend half as much and just get a PC.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 10, 2022)

erc13a said:


> We are of course waiting for the first tests of the Mac Studio, but do you think that the ultra is necessary for most of us? Perhaps those of you who own a MacBook Pro M1 Max could share your experience with their use and any limitations you may have encountered?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Eric


I don't have an M1 Max but you wouldn't benefit from an M1 ultra unless you are running gigantic templates / projects or plan to at some point. Not very large but gigantic, 20 cores and 40 threads is a lot and directly benefits multi threaded tasks.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 10, 2022)

tsk said:


> Based on my experience with the Macbook Pro 14" M1 Pro, I would spend half as much and just get a PC.


I have the opposite issue, have had an M1 Air for a year and I love the hardware and would pay the Apple tax but absolutely cannot gel with MacOS, otherwise I would have gotten the 16" the day it launched.


----------

